# Dor Fundoplication??



## jettagirlfl (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello, A Dr I code for is stating that a Dor Fundoplication was performed, I tried googling it & everything pointed me to a nissen fundoplication. cpt 43280 , but technically the Dr did not state that, so should i go with a unlisted lap esoph code 43289


----------



## Grintwig (Oct 15, 2010)

I would query the doctor for more information. Do you have the operative note?


----------



## jettagirlfl (Oct 15, 2010)

Well first he says hes going to do a Myotomy, but I think he changes the plan...

Heres a summary of it: 

The mytomy was noted to be adequate as there was a patulous opening into the stomach without obstruction across the entire esophagus.Air was sunctioned out of the stomach. The scope was removed under direct vision./ At this point, a Dor anterior fundoplication was performed using 0 silk suture..  

so I am under the impression, a myetomy was going to be done? but then he changed his mind, or did he do both!?


----------



## jettagirlfl (Oct 18, 2010)

i found the code, it is 43279, included the myotomy & fundoplasty!!!


----------

